# Reel opinion



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Looking to add to a reel to the collection and needing some thoughts and opinions. I'm wanting a 2500 size spinner to serve double duty for Pompano Jigging on a 9' Clarus and also throwing artificials in the surf for reds, Spanish, Trout, Blues, and Flounder on a 7' ugly stick. Narrowed down to a Penn Conflict, Battle II, or Diawa BG. I'm looking to replace a Sargus that continues to bind up. Its been rebuilt twice and works fine for about a day then goes back to binding up on the retrieve. Appreciate the help.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know where your at but if you like the reel, have it rebuilt by one of our two guys. Ocean Master or Pompano Joe. Thank me later!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Don't know where your at but if you like the reel, have it rebuilt by one of our two guys. Ocean Master or Pompano Joe. Thank me later!


Agree 100%


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The Sargus reels were discontinued, but replaced by them with the original Penn Battle- I really liked the Sargus because it seemed to be a solid reel and didn't break the bank to purchase. We still have a couple- and they are in good condition, but now seem kinda heavy compared to the newer reels we use. The Battles have a good reputation, but not one of my personal favorites. 
Personally- if those are what you have it narrowed down to, the Conflict! But I'm kinda partial to the Penn Spinfisher V reels and Quantum Cabo (even though they don't seem to be real popular around here). 
If you like the Sargus - as stated above- try taking to one of our local professional reel guys and get their personal take on repairing or replacing it. Then they will have some sound advice on what reels they like as quality, durability, and fishability! Lol
Good luck- and hope you find one to your liking.


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

The sargus was ok. I don't have any "sentimental" ties to it, just lost confidence in it since the last rebuild. Its a 4000 series and was looking for something a little lighter. I'm currently in Kentucky and won't be back to the beach until May. That being said, if Ocean Master or Pompano Joe would want to take a look at my sargus, I'd be happy to send it to them. I realize that asking about a reel brand is like asking which is a better truck, Ford or Chevy. I'm partial to Penn, but the sargus has not been what i'm used to.

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Send it to me and I will do it for free. The Sargus, Fierce, and Battle are all the same reel. The Conflict and Battle II are the same reel. I'm referring to the internals.

The Battle has a thicker bail wire and line roller bearing. The Sargus has a thinner bail wire and has a line roller bearing. The Fierce has no line roller bearing. That's the main difference between them.

I have tons of parts for these reels on hand and these parts are cheap!!

Save the money and get another new one.

For smaller reels I'm using the Quantum Smoke. The one I have is the first edition. In a years time it would get a little stiff and needed servicing. 2 years ago I opened it and sprayed it full of CorrosionX HD spray. Its been running since. The sun has eliminated all the coloring except the black. No more blue left.

Quantum reels are very good and the parts pricing and ordering is right there on their website. Tackle Service.com.

http://www.tackleservice.com/Consumer/default.aspx

If you go the Penn route parts will always be available. With the line of reels mentioned above its less than $20.00 for all internal parts if I remember right.

Keith Rawson 
OCD Reel Service 
1311 Soundview Trail 
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561

850 712-1650

The Daiwa BG reel is a great looking reel. When I get parts from Daiwa they are more expensive than other brands. Sometimes MUCH more.

I haven't priced them but if they are much less the Pflueger Supreme is almost identical to the Penn battle inside. The original Battle. They are assembled in the same plant. I have used Penn gear sets to repair those reels.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ive posted this before but this shows where many of the spinning reels are actually assembled.

http://www.haibofishingreel.com/?lan=en

http://www.haibofishingreel.com/index.php?case=archive&act=list&typeid=1


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

I have sargus 6000, Battle II 8000, and got a conflict 3000 last spring. No problems at all other than wind knots with braid and getting the conflict to wet wade fishing, it is easy to open up and dry out and grease. To me the conflict is fast and I can cast 1oz spoon a mile I use them in the surf a lot and don't spend a lot of time cleaning them. I will stick with Penn


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

I appreciate the advice and suggestions. I still haven't made up pulled the trigger on anything, but I will be sending Ocean Master my reel. I truly appreciate the gesture. Last Cast, Thank You for the recommendation. Keith, I'm hoping to get the reel boxed and sent to you this week, work is keeping me tied up and not much time to get to the Post office. Don't be surprised when you get a package from KY from Chris Ahlert. I'll PM you when I get it sent. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a new Daiwa BG 3500 and would recommend it over either of those Penns. Smoothest reel I own.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've become a huge fan of the Conflicts. I've been using them for almost 5yrs and they've been my workhorse for most inshore and nearshore duties.


----------

